# Fiat Ducato base MH TIMING BELT change



## kerbsidemotors (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi all new to this site just woudered if anyone had chaged the timing belt etc and if so do you need any special tools to do the job ,
i did put in timming belt at the serch part of site and got a blank page ?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Kerby, welcome to MHF.

The best resource to help with your query is the Fiat Forum, an example related to your query is in the link below.

https://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/463680-x250-ducato-timing-belt-replacement.html

Let us know what you decide and tell us a bit about your MH adventures.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess what model and what year might help. I had my 2000 Hobby on a Fiat Ducato chassis done twice. Both mechanics did it in less than a morning taking the r/h front wheel off.


Ray.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Yes, it helps to know which engine you have. I'm just preparing to do my 2002 2.8 jtd. I need a 36mm socket, a 200nm torque wrench and something to lock the flywheel - and patience as apparently access is a right sod.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This gives an idea but not in English.






Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As much use as a chocolate fireguard with text all over it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You are supposed to actually READ the text Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As much use as a chocolate fireguard with text all over it.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

I wimped out of doing mine due to the sodding wet days and not having a firm surface to work on. Got it done at a local Brittany mechanic for €216 (labour only as I supplied the parts which cost €94). They also checked the brake fluid to see if it needed to be flushed for that price.

So all up (including parts) the timing belt change cost £266.

I've spent the last 1.5 months prepping my Hymer for action - oil & filter change, air & fuel filter, Gear oil change, Coolant flush, timing belt, brake fluid check, new awning gearbox, complete spit and polish in and out, de-rusted any underneath (wire brush, anti rust, bituminous goop). Installed air assist suspension, 200 watt solar system, twin rear cameras, SOG, new velcro on curtains, Froli bed springs and I'm still going. Coming are new batteries, a 24" tv, see if I can sort out the fridge to get the gas to light better and run on EHU, install fridge fans, reseal two skylights, install LED lights and some 12 volt sockets.

Then maybe I can start my holiday


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How long will the 'holiday' be before you head back.?

Ray.


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Two more months in France then a month in the UK (need to find storage and sort out an insurance claim in that time). My only plan is to head south in search of the elusive northern hemisphere sun.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

wfdTamar said:


> (need to find storage and sort out an insurance claim in that time).


Dis I miss something Tamar? Did you have an accident?


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

A very annoying incident. Nothing drastic, but only a few weeks into ownership. Went into an M25 Services truck car park and stopped in a queue of vehicles about 3 metres behind what in Australia we call a B-Double (truck pulling dual containers). I thought that was a secure and safe place to be. Went to have a wee (in the Hymer bathroom). In the middle of that the earth shook. I popped my head out and thought I'd not put the handbrake on. Turns out the Italian driver of the truck in front had reversed into me without checking behind was clear (he didn't have a camera). This was the Friday before leaving for France on Monday. I was on a deadline to get to Folkstone to exchange some books at Vicarious Media before 4pm. Spent over an hour trying to Google Translate with the Italian driver, work out his all Italian claim forms and speak to my (very repetitive) insurance people. 

Bearing in mind my insurance cost £1050 you would perhaps expect top class service for all that premium. Other driver admitted fault. My insurance said I could wait for his insurance, or make a claim myself and hope to get it back from them (or buy bits and claim back). As I was off to France for 3 months they said leave it till you get back. Problem with that is I only have 4 weeks then before I go back to Australia. Probably not long enough to get it sorted. 

It didn't cause a lot of damage, broken headlight and cracked bonnet (and damaged its gelcoat) and pushed the bumper in so it flexed the sides out and they've come unstuck from the body. 

I have European cover so I don't know why they can't get it sorted or assessed in France. I've never made an insurance claim for a vehicle before let alone a motorhome and in the UK. Not sure of the best process.

That was May 17th and heard nothing yet from the Italian insurance.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear that!

It may not have been severe but its the hassle n the annoyance! 

And yes, at that price for insurance you expect them to be doing something to justify it.

Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

wfdTamar said:


> new awning gearbox,


Hi wfd

How big a job is that wfd?

My 2004 vintage Omnistor 5000 awning simply refuses to wind in so that's 'my' next project.

Problem is the age of the awning and the availability of spares.

My son has volunteered but I'm worried if he pulls it apart the whole thing might collapse in a pile of spares that can't be sourced. (Not casting aspersions on his mechanical ability, he's a aircraft engineer.)
Thanks,


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

Just answered your PM, but for others - he will be able to do it. Part is the same as mine 66 euros posted to France from Germany. UK might be a tad more but still cheap for a good fix. If you need more details than I PM'd you just PM back.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Hi wfd
> 
> How big a job is that wfd?
> 
> ...


It may be worth approaching Hillview awnings or Rose Blinds, both Poole based. They often have good second hand units available at reasonable prices and a good fitting service..


----------



## wfdTamar (Dec 24, 2018)

66 euros and the son can do it! Honestly, it's an hour or two. Most of that is working out how to do it alone.


----------

